# Pink Lady Apple Tree Help in Texas



## pinklady (May 25, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to the board and came looking for help. I bought a house outside of Houston and there is about a 2 (maybe 3) year old pink lady apple tree in the back yard. I am excited about the possibility of getting apples from a tree in my yard, but I don't think that it looks quite right. I know I should probably trim it, but isn't that better to do in the winter? Also, there are some brown leaves on the offshoot at the bottom. Here are a couple pics. I tried to add a picture, but was unable. Let me know what you think I should do.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The pics would really help.

When you post a reply, look below the text box under "Additional Options" for a button that says "Manage Attachments" Click on it. It will give you a couple options. I use the 'Browse" button which allows you to look through the pics on your computer and choose the ones you want to upload. Try it that way and see if they post.


----------

